# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  La Maddalena

## daniela

As I read many discussions about other destinations in the main forum, I decided to tell you  about my favourite beach destination in Italy, which might be as close to a Caribbean island as Italy gets. We visited most places in Italy and love many places. But for some days at the beach, we return nearly every year ( like to St Barths) to the little islands of La Maddalena. This area consists of several islands in the north of Sardinia, of which two are inhabited. La Maddalena town is a lovely little town, nice harbour and many restaurants. The island offers some wonderful white beaches, but the real secret is to take a little boat, you can 
rent without a special permission and to explore the little islands and their spectacular beaches. Some hotels offer a boat with the room, which is always a great deal. You find mostly Italian tourists there, because it is still some kind of secret. The islands did not develop fro many years, as it used to be an American navy base. 
  The place is very peaceful and friendly. 
  To get there, you fly into Olbia and take a rental car to Palau (45 minutes) and then the ferry to La Maddalena (20 minutes) . 
  This can be combined easily with some days at the glittery coast of Costa  Smeralda.

----------


## andynap

Sounds magical. There are still a few places that are old world.

----------

